# Complete unknown



## Jason Fountaine (Jan 12, 2016)

Alright guys, this is my first post here and I believe i'm in the correct area so please someone move this topic if its in the wrong area. I am going to start from the top since I'm unsure where else to start haha.

Anyway, I am a 19 year old guy. I have been having stomach pains and digestion issues for about a year now. I've been in the ER about 8 or 9 times because of the abdominal pain and just being dehydrated to the point of me passing out. I've tried Xifaxan (Unperscribed) and that failed and now I am on Elavil. Its helping but recently its been a downhill slope. My symptoms have me on an almost all liquid diet now. I have been drinking nutritional shakes as meal supplements during the day, and trying to eat anything I can stomach at night when my symptoms suppress. I haven't been diagnosed with anything yet, but from the looks of it I believe I have celiacs disease.

I'd say almost every day the past 2 months I have woken up with abdominal pain, diarrhea and nausea. Some days I can deal with it and do my normal daily tasks. Other days(most days) its so bad I have to stay in bed. I'll puke 5+ times. Have 2-5 bowel movements. Until I either fall asleep or my symptoms pass. I'd say most days my symptoms wont happen past 5 o'clock. Sorry for being graphic, but my bowel movements are never solid. They're like sand sitting at the bottom of the toilet bowl. Or there one solid piece just all stuck together.

Its gotten so bad I'm afraid of losing my job so I quit with plans to go back when I am feeling able. I still live with my parents and they don't know what to do for me anymore. I've been in the hospital numerous times with numerous tests and they have no answers for me. I've had a colonoscopy and the scope down my throat and that came up with no answers. I still have appointments in the future but I am beginning to feel as if there is no hope for me anymore.


----------

